# Glues showing...ugh



## FOUL HOOKED (Jan 3, 2006)

I built a table kinda first thing I have built in a while. Nothing fancy but turned out nice I thought. I glued joints and wiped excess off and then sanded the mess out of it to take what dried and wouldn't wipe off. Stained the table and noticed stain wouldn't cover the glue. Man what now. I figure it's just not going to cover this job. Now lacquer and it shows even more. Any ideas to fix or better luck next time?


----------



## FOUL HOOKED (Jan 3, 2006)

Showing glue marks


----------



## FOUL HOOKED (Jan 3, 2006)

Dang 58 looks no advise to cover that error. Like I said is a lost cause on this project?


----------



## glennkoks (Jun 24, 2009)

Thats a tough one. Sand and refinish?


----------



## 47741 (Jan 5, 2010)

Yep, scraping out the area with a scraper (paint or cabinet type) and refinishing is the way to get rid of it. Most of the time, sandpaper will just run over the glue, especially if you start with a finer grit. That looks like what happened here When you are wiping, use enough water to ensure the glue is gone (looks different when glue there)

Suggestions, put that side against the wall, use a magic marker or sharpie to fudge your way though it (easier than you think) or get out the paint- sand the finish off carefully, then use your best artist skills, then reseal. Or, refinish.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Not really any help on this project....but _next time_ let the glue 'gum up' a little and scrap it off with a chisel. When the glue is wiped down with a wet rag/cloth...the thinned glue acts as a sealer and will not allow stains to reach the wood fibers.


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

I was waiting for some of the others to post before I did so here is my two cents. We tend to use too much glue, I am guilty and some where I read an article about proper gluing, I think Woodworker Magazine or something like that. My wife brought a pile of magazines home from school, anyway here is what I do. When I make a glue joint I run a tiny bead right down the middle, then take the other piece and contact it and let it spread on both surfaces. If you put too much you can't put them together and they will want to slide and force the glue off, if this happens wipe some off before it gets to the outside of the joint. This contaminates the grain and stain wont penetrate it. Acts like a waterproofing. This isn't doing you much good but for next time make drier glue joints. Sometimes I let the glue sit there and cure for a bit or touch the pieces together several times and let it spread. I have messed up some nice work with glue and the only cure is catch it before the finish is on. Some experts recommend wiping glue off with a wet rag, some say scrape and sand. If I am doing stain grade work I buy stain ready glue but it's not a hundred percent, you still need to keep as much off as possible and scrape and sand and then sand some more. And then there are wood fillers that do the same thing to you. I guess the worst thing I ever saw a guy do was after he ran trim in an entire house he used regular old RTV clear silicone to fill all the nail holes and joints, and then tried to paint it. He definitely wasn't a painter. Like I said this ain't helping much so you might try repeating your stain and finish on a scrap glue joint and then stripping and sanding to repair it just to see what happens or try a cheat stick (colored blend stick) or they make a stain and finish in one that you might brush over the affected areas to touch them up. I saw a countertop installer take stain and wipe it on a boo-boo he did while laying laminate and nobody knew it. It will all work out I bet.


----------



## kneekap (Nov 13, 2012)

X2 on the scraper trick. Another one is to tape the board edge so
no glue can get on it.

Better luck next time.


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

ran into this problem every once in a while when refinishing furniture. This is what i would do, wash off existing finish, then use a sharp knife scrape glued area in direction that grain is running. scrape throughly then wet wih mixture of vinegar and water50/50 scrape again,let dry then sand with a coarse paper sanding in direction of grain, then sand with progressively finer grades of paper till you get as smmoth as you want, probably 120 grit. Then test with stain and see if it will take. You can also take a colored stain powder and blend it in then respray it.
If you want give me a call and i will try to explain process better
jim 832-247-5551
went back and looked at pic better, as dark as stain is you should be able to scrape and sand good then use a fine bristled hobby type brush and blend it in, leaving stain heavier on glued area.
good luck


----------



## FOUL HOOKED (Jan 3, 2006)

Thanks a lot fellas I "covered" that spot only with heavy finish to fudge it haha worked okay and next time easy on the glue! And on a good note it is the back side.


----------

